# 7th edition fantasy lizmen skink skirmishers... Is it good?



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Me and my friends are in search of a 7th edition fantasy rulebook to play fantasy with, because one of my friends hates 8th edition rules with a passion. 

I just want to know if my "for-laughs" 126 skink skirmisher army will still even be somewhat effective. My friends say no, but I want your opinions on the subject of skirmishers in 7th edition.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh the good old days of teh seventh i still have the rulebook but i think it's dutch. 
Skirmishers where great back then not that i had any as a WoC but they could be anoying as hell. Especialy the Lizardmen with blowpipes where good but i think they where the best as redirecters for a unit of saurus or other nastyness the Salamander was very good trough.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In 7th, The Lizardmen Skink Skirmishers would be excellent - although the poisoned shots is less relevant against War Machines than it is today.

The rules are noticeably less streamlined, but on the other hand, seem a lot more "common sensical", and altogether, more fun (personally).

I still hold true to 6th Edition myself.

And unless you can find the older editions on ebay, there are other "unofficial" sources of info.


----------

